# 3G/HSDPA



## kizhich

Hi, 
I need help with disabling my HSDPA. I do not want 'H', i only want 3G. I found a fix, where I have to type in *#SOMETHING# into the dialer, but unfortunately that only works for Samsung phones. The reason I want to disable HSDPA is because I do not have internet access where I am, and i use my phone to tether; When im playing games online, and it switches between 3G and HSDPA or vice versa, I lose the connection for a few seconds. Anyone who plays CS or DotA will know how frustrating this is. I been searching around for a fix, but I can't find any. I was hoping if anyone here could help me.

I'm using a HTC Sensation, and am running Virtuous Inquisition v4.0.2 on it.


----------



## xenkof

Use Dialer and type *#*#4636#*#*
You will enter the service menu. From there choose phone and then go to setting "Set Preferred Network type:" You can set it from there to whichever you want (WCDMA, GSM etc.)
You don't need to restart the phone.
Take care though to check the value from time to time. I've used some roms that remembered my setting even after restarts and others reset to default.


----------

